# Epic Storm to hit Alaska



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I've turn into quite the weather geek with all the storms hitting DelMarVa.

Worried about our members in Alaska based on the weather channel headline calling this an epic storm. After the October storm impacting many I just want to make sure you guys are okay!

Praying! ray:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

ray: I was just going to post the same thing. I'm praying with you. Good to see you. Where in the wide world have you been!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

We must be getting some of the storm here in north central B.C. cause it is snowing like crazy and we are supposed to get 15cm today. Snow is supposed to turn to rain tonight and boy that will make a mess.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.. to all that are in the bad weather..... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know AlaskaBoers is in Kentucky right now.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Yikes! :shocked: Another one???
Hang tight everyone -- keep your generators at the ready and stay warm! I hope the news media is just over-reacting to create ratings... Still, I will pray for everyone's continued safety and wellbeing ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am behind on all the headlines I did hear mention of a storm but didn't know it was going to be so bad. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone that will be affected <and now I need to tune into some headlines and get caught up! sheesh  >



StaceyRoop said:


> I know AlaskaBoers is in Kentucky right now.


And how did I not know this? Darn...I am in KY wonder if she is near me?


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

ray: Sent to everyone who is in the path of this storm. Hunker down and hang on tight. Praying for your animals as well.

Gina


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: ray: 
Sending lots of prayers to those who may be in the path of this storm!! :grouphug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

They're saying the height of the snow and hurricane-force winds hit Nome around 2am. The next concern is the storm surge from the sea late tonight. They expect it to hit 9 feet. So the potential for more damage is still there.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray: Stay safe everyone!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Please let us know you are all ok when you can.


----------

